# Latest photos of my 3 - uses for an old cage!



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

SO I thought I'd put the old cage out in their flight room as an extra activity for them in there and see what they thought of it. As you can see it was a hit! They are so adorable scooting around all over it.





HERE ARE SOME OF THEM IN THEIR MANSION - JUST AS WELL I GOT IT THE WAY I'M ADDING BUDGIES TO MY COLLECTION





UNFORTUNATELY FOR POOR MOE THREE IS SOMETIMES A CROWD (I'm about to write a thread on this)



OH, YES, THREE IS DEFINITELY A CROWD, THINKS MOE


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm glad your boys enjoyed playing on their old cage, in that first picture it seems like they are having an important meeting to discuss business! 
It's also great to see them on the big mansion!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks Aluz. Funny you say about ' the meeting ' . They sit in a circle on a ladder I have resting horizontally across their bars in the big cage quite often and it looks for all the world like they are debating world issues like three old men as they mutter and murmur and shriek every now and then! :XD:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Great pictures, Madonna!
I always love it when the budgies huddle together in a group to have their discussions. It's so adorable. *


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*they are so adorable  Mine love to walk on top of the smaller cage too!*


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Great pictures, Madonna!
> I always love it when the budgies huddle together in a group to have their discussions. It's so adorable. *


Thanks Deb. Yes, isn't it the cutest thing when they do that?



BirdCrazyJill said:


> *they are so adorable  Mine love to walk on top of the smaller cage too!*


Thanks Jill. Funny little possums aren't they.


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*What a happy little trio you have there Madonna! *


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Great pics of your beautiful budgies, Madonna.... they look so happy together.


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

What a cute mini flock! I'm glad they're liking their new mansion  We have a few cages outside in the aviary and it's so funny how much they like hanging out on/in them! All this space and branches to perch on and the end up sitting on top/inside the cages


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

CuteLittleBirdies said:


> *What a happy little trio you have there Madonna! *


Thanks Lindsey. I love them sooooo much it's crazy!



Trimath said:


> Great pics of your beautiful budgies, Madonna.... they look so happy together.


Thanks so much. They are always happy - even Moe who is sometimes left out is always happy - go figure!



Aisliyna said:


> What a cute mini flock! I'm glad they're liking their new mansion  We have a few cages outside in the aviary and it's so funny how much they like hanging out on/in them! All this space and branches to perch on and the end up sitting on top/inside the cages


Thanks for that. That's funny that yours do that with cages too!


----------



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

Beautiful colours you have!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Kales said:


> Beautiful colours you have!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you very much


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

They are truly gorgeous! I love their "meetings" too. Very cute


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

AnimalKaperz said:


> They are truly gorgeous! I love their "meetings" too. Very cute


Thank you Lynda. I'm glad you like the photos of my cutie pies.


----------

